# A New Beginning: Design & Build from scratch...



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

*My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*

For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*

Last week I started spending a little more time each night trying to learn the basics and working through some of the issues. After the "Follow-Me" questions my biggest issue was pulling the whole piece together; I could not seem to get everything in the same plane no matter how hard I tried. To call it annoying would be a huge understatement! Then I watched a video on the Wood Whisperer's site and it suddenly clicked (Thanks Marc!) . *Create the whole thing upside down!* then flip it upright.

I was finally able to put down on paper what had been rattling around inside my head for so long. I wanted something with nice clean lines, you know, uncomplicated….

This first view is just the table in general to show the basic lines; this design was heavily influenced by several different pieces I have seen over the years and what lumber I have on hand.









Next, a shot that, I hope, shows off the reveals and shadow lines.









This is a view of the beveled table top; it is 3/4" with a 1/4" edge remaining.









I picked up a 1/4" beading bit on clearance @ Woodcraft and played with it a little; this is my attempt at reproducing that edge detail.









I really want to produce everything for this desk myself. So, I designed the drawer pull and inserted it in the drawer face. What do you think? By the way getting it properly referenced on the face was very tedious.. Anyone have pointers on that front?









After getting the pull in place I thought I was done. Apparently my brain didn't think so! It just looked plain and incomplete (I literally stared at this drawing for an hour!). That's when the idea to add the leg beading popped into my head. It is situated to where the bottom of the beading is just at the line where the leg taper stops.









My next installment may be a little while as I now have to actually work with the wood. I don't own a power planer or jointer so this effort will be 70% Galoot style. Jointer Plane, Jack Plane, Smoother Planes coupled with my bandsaw, tablesaw & lathe. Should be fun!

The results to date just would not have been possible if not for the help all of you folks have provided so willingly. Thanks Everyone!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


Nice work Chris!

Now just because you can design it doesn't mean it can be built LOL.

Bach was known for writing music that most musicians couldn't play.

But in all honestly, this looks quite doable. The second part of the fun is figuring out how to execute.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


But it didn't stop him from trying, did it Scott? 

Actually I was trying to come up with a design that was doable with the tools I own but would stretch my skills and maybe force me to learn a few new ones.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


C is a beautiful project.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


I like it, and I like how you stayed with the SketchUp steep learning curve.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice table, good luck Chris. Looking forward to the completed or even the up dates, while you work on it.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


Thanks Guy's!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


Chris,

You've done an excellent design layout for your table. Nice work!

About your SketchUp question on placing your knob: Try using the tape measure tool (or any method you prefer) to mark a center point on your drawer front. Then measure the radius of your knob handle (small part that will attach to drawer) and mark it on your drawer front below the centered spot. Move your drawer handle by locating the bottom center of the handle and placing it on the spot you've marked on your drawer front.

I hope this might help you. If I've not communicated this concept clearly, just ask again. I know how you must be struggling because I know what I went through with no one to teach me. I have dial-up internet which is so slow that it would take days to download video to watch, so I've had to just teach myself. When I finally get an idea that works, I feel relieved, but I often go to bed dreaming in SketchUp mode and trying to determine other methods to simplify the process. It can lead to nightmares or sleepless nights!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


Thanks LadyLeftie…... I'll have to try it out.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


You've probably already thought of this, but when David Marks did a leg bead like that, he dadoed a groove into the leg so that the bead was actually considerably "taller" that it appears. He also did it before he tapered the legs to take advantage of the still square surfaces. This beading method has two benefits, first the bead is secured and registered, and there's more mitered surface area to hold the joint together. Great design! I've mastered AutoCAD, but still can't figure out SketchUp. Feature that.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

croessler said:


> *My Journey Designing & Building from Scratch*
> 
> For quite some time now I have wanted to build a piece of furniture from scratch. This is partly because I could not find any one plan that suited me and because there are SO MANY things I just don't know. Many folks like to "Prototype" or build mock-up's / models. I wanted something more and something quicker and less expensive. That is were my Sketchup journey began; I started by working through the tutorials, then asking a whole lot of questions. Several of the most vexing issues where answered right here on Lumberjocks. I.E. how to use that lovely tool called "Follow-Me". As a side note: *It is well worth your time to learn that one…*
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I planned on doing it…


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

*Just being a Galoot.......*

So, yesterday afternoon I started really working on the project. I had ~10BdFt of 8/4 White Oak on hand so I rough cut it to length on the table saw then started flattening the faces and jointing the edges. When it's about 90 - 95 Degree's(f) and 90% humidity it can make for quite a workout & weight loss program. I have the blanks for the aprons and legs ready to to re-saw on the Bandsaw. There is no way I would try that by hand with a rip saw; I'm not the twisted!

A flattening we will go, A flattening we will go…..









How square is that edge?









About that square!









Stop to cleanup, then keep going…..









Of course this is the VERY much shortened version of this effort I'll update again as it all progresses. For now it's just me and my planes (oh, and bandsaw).


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

croessler said:


> *Just being a Galoot.......*
> 
> So, yesterday afternoon I started really working on the project. I had ~10BdFt of 8/4 White Oak on hand so I rough cut it to length on the table saw then started flattening the faces and jointing the edges. When it's about 90 - 95 Degree's(f) and 90% humidity it can make for quite a workout & weight loss program. I have the blanks for the aprons and legs ready to to re-saw on the Bandsaw. There is no way I would try that by hand with a rip saw; I'm not the twisted!
> 
> ...


I can certainly appreciate 95 degrees with 90% humidity … been there, done that … it's not fun. I'm impressed with you patience in truing up your boards with hand tools. I ain't got it and impressed by those who do. So far, so good.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

*The Top - It has a story of it's own*

I actually glued up the top more than a year ago from some old growth Oak that I had salvaged. Therein lies the story; not long after my wife and I were married and moved into our house we were offered an old upright Piano for free. My wife was a voice major in college and of course jumped at the opportunity. All I had to do was drive up to Jekyll Island Georgia to retrieve it; however that was easier said than done. Have you ever seen one of those huge old uprights? This Piano had Mfg. date on the sound board of 1903. This thing was about 5' 6" high by ~6' long and boy was it heavy (took six people to move it) but it sure was pretty.

It was old growth oak veneered with amazing tiger striped Oak; the keys were actual Ebony and Ivory. Well, you get the picture. Fast forward a few years and it's 2004; we suffer the painful loss of our house and all the contents in a fire. The piano was badly scorched and completely ruined with water damage. Two days before demolition began I went back into the wreckage of our home and recovered as much of the old growth Oak as I could. It was just me, the soot, lots of mold & mildew and a few hand tools. some of it was single pieces and some were glued up panels from different parts of the instrument; such as the lid. I let them dry out at my parents house for several months then planed the scorched veneer off and found the most beautiful fine grained Oak I've ever seen. It has worm holes in a couple of places and other "character" marks. I went ahead an glued it up into a large panel waiting for the right use. My wife will get this desk to use for her sewing and crafts and to remember what we have both lost and gained.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

croessler said:


> *The Top - It has a story of it's own*
> 
> I actually glued up the top more than a year ago from some old growth Oak that I had salvaged. Therein lies the story; not long after my wife and I were married and moved into our house we were offered an old upright Piano for free. My wife was a voice major in college and of course jumped at the opportunity. All I had to do was drive up to Jekyll Island Georgia to retrieve it; however that was easier said than done. Have you ever seen one of those huge old uprights? This Piano had Mfg. date on the sound board of 1903. This thing was about 5' 6" high by ~6' long and boy was it heavy (took six people to move it) but it sure was pretty.
> 
> It was old growth oak veneered with amazing tiger striped Oak; the keys were actual Ebony and Ivory. Well, you get the picture. Fast forward a few years and it's 2004; we suffer the painful loss of our house and all the contents in a fire. The piano was badly scorched and completely ruined with water damage. Two days before demolition began I went back into the wreckage of our home and recovered as much of the old growth Oak as I could. It was just me, the soot, lots of mold & mildew and a few hand tools. some of it was single pieces and some were glued up panels from different parts of the instrument; such as the lid. I let them dry out at my parents house for several months then planed the scorched veneer off and found the most beautiful fine grained Oak I've ever seen. It has worm holes in a couple of places and other "character" marks. I went ahead an glued it up into a large panel waiting for the right use. My wife will get this desk to use for her sewing and crafts and to remember what we have both lost and gained.


Great story. I am sorry for the fire. Looks like you've manage to save a real treasure. I can't wait to see more of your desk build. Thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

croessler said:


> *The Top - It has a story of it's own*
> 
> I actually glued up the top more than a year ago from some old growth Oak that I had salvaged. Therein lies the story; not long after my wife and I were married and moved into our house we were offered an old upright Piano for free. My wife was a voice major in college and of course jumped at the opportunity. All I had to do was drive up to Jekyll Island Georgia to retrieve it; however that was easier said than done. Have you ever seen one of those huge old uprights? This Piano had Mfg. date on the sound board of 1903. This thing was about 5' 6" high by ~6' long and boy was it heavy (took six people to move it) but it sure was pretty.
> 
> It was old growth oak veneered with amazing tiger striped Oak; the keys were actual Ebony and Ivory. Well, you get the picture. Fast forward a few years and it's 2004; we suffer the painful loss of our house and all the contents in a fire. The piano was badly scorched and completely ruined with water damage. Two days before demolition began I went back into the wreckage of our home and recovered as much of the old growth Oak as I could. It was just me, the soot, lots of mold & mildew and a few hand tools. some of it was single pieces and some were glued up panels from different parts of the instrument; such as the lid. I let them dry out at my parents house for several months then planed the scorched veneer off and found the most beautiful fine grained Oak I've ever seen. It has worm holes in a couple of places and other "character" marks. I went ahead an glued it up into a large panel waiting for the right use. My wife will get this desk to use for her sewing and crafts and to remember what we have both lost and gained.


I look forward to watching the progress on this.

The wood looks similar to wormy chestnut on my little laptop screen.


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

croessler said:


> *The Top - It has a story of it's own*
> 
> I actually glued up the top more than a year ago from some old growth Oak that I had salvaged. Therein lies the story; not long after my wife and I were married and moved into our house we were offered an old upright Piano for free. My wife was a voice major in college and of course jumped at the opportunity. All I had to do was drive up to Jekyll Island Georgia to retrieve it; however that was easier said than done. Have you ever seen one of those huge old uprights? This Piano had Mfg. date on the sound board of 1903. This thing was about 5' 6" high by ~6' long and boy was it heavy (took six people to move it) but it sure was pretty.
> 
> It was old growth oak veneered with amazing tiger striped Oak; the keys were actual Ebony and Ivory. Well, you get the picture. Fast forward a few years and it's 2004; we suffer the painful loss of our house and all the contents in a fire. The piano was badly scorched and completely ruined with water damage. Two days before demolition began I went back into the wreckage of our home and recovered as much of the old growth Oak as I could. It was just me, the soot, lots of mold & mildew and a few hand tools. some of it was single pieces and some were glued up panels from different parts of the instrument; such as the lid. I let them dry out at my parents house for several months then planed the scorched veneer off and found the most beautiful fine grained Oak I've ever seen. It has worm holes in a couple of places and other "character" marks. I went ahead an glued it up into a large panel waiting for the right use. My wife will get this desk to use for her sewing and crafts and to remember what we have both lost and gained.


I agree with Todd. Not sure but what it is something other than Oak, but it sure is pretty and that is an amazing love gift to salvage it and make something else as a gift to your wife. Almost looks like Red Elm as another possibility.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

croessler said:


> *The Top - It has a story of it's own*
> 
> I actually glued up the top more than a year ago from some old growth Oak that I had salvaged. Therein lies the story; not long after my wife and I were married and moved into our house we were offered an old upright Piano for free. My wife was a voice major in college and of course jumped at the opportunity. All I had to do was drive up to Jekyll Island Georgia to retrieve it; however that was easier said than done. Have you ever seen one of those huge old uprights? This Piano had Mfg. date on the sound board of 1903. This thing was about 5' 6" high by ~6' long and boy was it heavy (took six people to move it) but it sure was pretty.
> 
> It was old growth oak veneered with amazing tiger striped Oak; the keys were actual Ebony and Ivory. Well, you get the picture. Fast forward a few years and it's 2004; we suffer the painful loss of our house and all the contents in a fire. The piano was badly scorched and completely ruined with water damage. Two days before demolition began I went back into the wreckage of our home and recovered as much of the old growth Oak as I could. It was just me, the soot, lots of mold & mildew and a few hand tools. some of it was single pieces and some were glued up panels from different parts of the instrument; such as the lid. I let them dry out at my parents house for several months then planed the scorched veneer off and found the most beautiful fine grained Oak I've ever seen. It has worm holes in a couple of places and other "character" marks. I went ahead an glued it up into a large panel waiting for the right use. My wife will get this desk to use for her sewing and crafts and to remember what we have both lost and gained.


It looks like you're going to have a beautiful desk when its done.

I'll be watching for future updates.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

croessler said:


> *The Top - It has a story of it's own*
> 
> I actually glued up the top more than a year ago from some old growth Oak that I had salvaged. Therein lies the story; not long after my wife and I were married and moved into our house we were offered an old upright Piano for free. My wife was a voice major in college and of course jumped at the opportunity. All I had to do was drive up to Jekyll Island Georgia to retrieve it; however that was easier said than done. Have you ever seen one of those huge old uprights? This Piano had Mfg. date on the sound board of 1903. This thing was about 5' 6" high by ~6' long and boy was it heavy (took six people to move it) but it sure was pretty.
> 
> It was old growth oak veneered with amazing tiger striped Oak; the keys were actual Ebony and Ivory. Well, you get the picture. Fast forward a few years and it's 2004; we suffer the painful loss of our house and all the contents in a fire. The piano was badly scorched and completely ruined with water damage. Two days before demolition began I went back into the wreckage of our home and recovered as much of the old growth Oak as I could. It was just me, the soot, lots of mold & mildew and a few hand tools. some of it was single pieces and some were glued up panels from different parts of the instrument; such as the lid. I let them dry out at my parents house for several months then planed the scorched veneer off and found the most beautiful fine grained Oak I've ever seen. It has worm holes in a couple of places and other "character" marks. I went ahead an glued it up into a large panel waiting for the right use. My wife will get this desk to use for her sewing and crafts and to remember what we have both lost and gained.


Well, It has the very similar open grain to Oak. Even if it is not (I've been wrong before) It's still going to be the desktop. 

Thank for the input everyone!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

*Two Steps Forward, One Step Back.....*

So, after getting started on rough dimensioning the lumber I decided to go back to the drawing and complete the prototyping in Sketchup. I have added the corner blocks / braces to firm up the leg to apron joint (that should resist racking; correct?). I have also created the Drawer guides/glides and have them placed in the drawing. I'm pretty much flying blind other than some reading I've done. Also, does anyone know of a decent tutorial for using intersect in Sketchup?

Does any of this look wrong?


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

croessler said:


> *Two Steps Forward, One Step Back.....*
> 
> So, after getting started on rough dimensioning the lumber I decided to go back to the drawing and complete the prototyping in Sketchup. I have added the corner blocks / braces to firm up the leg to apron joint (that should resist racking; correct?). I have also created the Drawer guides/glides and have them placed in the drawing. I'm pretty much flying blind other than some reading I've done. Also, does anyone know of a decent tutorial for using intersect in Sketchup?
> 
> Does any of this look wrong?


Well just looking at it the first thing that leaps to mind is that looks to be like a mighty thin drawer. 
Assuming your apron and drawer guides are 3/4" material (just guessing) then I would guess that the apron is about 2 to 2 1/4 inches? Less the 3/4" for the bottom of the drawer guides and we're down to 1 1/2" assuming you leave NO material in the apron above the drawer. Groove the drawer proper 1/4" above it's lower edge and using only an 1/8" bottom you now have a drawer that is 1 1/8" deep and rubbing on the underside of your top, and only 3/4" on the underside of the apron to support the load. Beef it up and leave even just 1/2" at the top of the apron/drawer opening you would have a drawer that is now only 5/8" deep! If it is a desk and that is a pencil drawer then you're in there but if you toss your pencil on top of a Pink Gum eraser you might be asking for a stuck drawer. At that point I think the addition of the corner blocks is moot . . . <bg>

And not that it matters unless you turn on the "shadows" function but the blue part is supposed to be the "Sky" and the grayish brownish part is "earth". So you would definitely want to seal the "bottom" of your "top" . ;-) I'm guessing that you drew this in the default "architectural" template and not the "woodworking" template (and then flipped it upside down). There are defaults for both. I made my own with tweaks to the default accuracy toggle for the latter. Drop a line and I'll send them to you. There are tutorials for doing just that online at Google and they may be reached from the help menu (F4).

I hope you take this with a grain of salt and perhaps a libation. I am not making fun of you I'm experiencing De 'ja vu. (however it's spelled Frenchie) I have made and make so many mistakes, so many times that now I'm seeing re-runs. Good on you for jumping in. If I can help (and I have the time) I will gladly help. If you could send me the file that would be best.

As to the question of using the intersect command it would be helpful if you stated the context that you wished to use it. As you are building a table and I am again assuming that you plan to use mortise and tenon construction for the leg/stretcher assembly. I tried to use the intersect command to make the M & T joints come together. Seemed reasonable, Failed miserably. Read the manual and now I know not that that's not what it's for ;-D So posting your question in context can get everyone thinking about your issue moving in the best path.

Good on you for making the effort.

regards,
Dan


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

croessler said:


> *Two Steps Forward, One Step Back.....*
> 
> So, after getting started on rough dimensioning the lumber I decided to go back to the drawing and complete the prototyping in Sketchup. I have added the corner blocks / braces to firm up the leg to apron joint (that should resist racking; correct?). I have also created the Drawer guides/glides and have them placed in the drawing. I'm pretty much flying blind other than some reading I've done. Also, does anyone know of a decent tutorial for using intersect in Sketchup?
> 
> Does any of this look wrong?


Hey Chris
I think you have a great start here. I agree with Dan that you might want to re think your design on the apron size/drawer. If you make the apron bigger, then you will have more room for a deeper drawer. Coming from a cabinet making background, I would use Accuride full extension drawer slides myself…but I know allot of guys like the "all wood" draw slide configuration.

As far as the drawing is concerned i think it looks good. You have the design worked out for the most part. At this point, I am wondering if you used groups/components when making the pieces? As Dan was asking what exactly did you want to use intersect for? It looks like you might be wanting to use it to make the dovetail way in the apron for your draw stretchers? Thats easy..I would make my draw stretcher with the dovetail set up the way you want it. Make the stretcher a group, but not the back apron. Move the two pieces together and line up the joint the way you want it. Then select both pieces, right click and select intersect with model. Then back the stretcher out and you should have lines representing the sides of the dovetail in the apron. Erase the faces you don't want and you will have to draw lines connecting the top corners of the joint with the lower corners. This will also heal the inside faces and then you should have a matching dovetail joint!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

croessler said:


> *Two Steps Forward, One Step Back.....*
> 
> So, after getting started on rough dimensioning the lumber I decided to go back to the drawing and complete the prototyping in Sketchup. I have added the corner blocks / braces to firm up the leg to apron joint (that should resist racking; correct?). I have also created the Drawer guides/glides and have them placed in the drawing. I'm pretty much flying blind other than some reading I've done. Also, does anyone know of a decent tutorial for using intersect in Sketchup?
> 
> Does any of this look wrong?


Thats what I love about CAD programs..there is as many ways to do things as there are people to think them up! Thats a great idea using the push pull tool. And I didn't state it in my post but the second Dave did…it always helps to use groups/components…really speeds up drawing time and cuts down on mistakes.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

croessler said:


> *Two Steps Forward, One Step Back.....*
> 
> So, after getting started on rough dimensioning the lumber I decided to go back to the drawing and complete the prototyping in Sketchup. I have added the corner blocks / braces to firm up the leg to apron joint (that should resist racking; correct?). I have also created the Drawer guides/glides and have them placed in the drawing. I'm pretty much flying blind other than some reading I've done. Also, does anyone know of a decent tutorial for using intersect in Sketchup?
> 
> Does any of this look wrong?


So… I have not found a clear definition; Why would I us "Group" over "Component"? Can a component be part of a group?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

*A Half Step Forward, This is starting to sound like a square dance......*

Exploration in drawer design….

After some conversations that were sparked by my previous post I really started playing around with drawer designs. But first I finally figured out using intersect to create the apron joinery for the drawer guides.










I think it turned out pretty well… This is an exploration in furniture design and design using 3D modeling (Sketchup). Over all I'm learning alot just by prototyping in this manner.

Now for the drawer; even after some outstanding information I received on the last post I decided to move forward with a drawer in the design. If nothing else, it's a learning opportunity.

Basic view of the drawer; The front is 18"x3"...









Left side view revealing the joinery for the back (Stopped sliding dovetails)









Rear View; The drawer bottom slides in and would be secured with a screw though the bottom into the drawer back.









Bottom View; showing the sliding dovetails for the sides into the front. These are stopped as well; I wanted to hide the joinery so I i have the sides sliding up into the apron.









Drawer slid into the desk…









I may still decide to go with drawer slide hardware instead of the guides I have designed…. W will have to wait and see.

*UPDATE:*
I posted this entry then completely redesigned the drawer. It is now a little shallower and the bottom has been reinforced with two 3/8" ribs.

Dimensions: (inside) 15 1/2" x 15 3/4" x 2 1/8" 
The drawer front is 18" x 3" x 3/4" with sides at 17" x 2 3/4" x 1/2" and the bottom is cut to fit Width x length @ 1/4" thick.


----------



## suliman (Dec 26, 2007)

croessler said:


> *A Half Step Forward, This is starting to sound like a square dance......*
> 
> Exploration in drawer design….
> 
> ...


It is an ingenering work ,good jop CHRIS


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

croessler said:


> *A Half Step Forward, This is starting to sound like a square dance......*
> 
> Exploration in drawer design….
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Good job on the table using Sketchup!

One thing that struck me when I saw this version of your table…I have a very similar wooden desk at home which I bought used. It has a break in the front apron for a central drawer like yours. Over the years ( it's now probably 40 years old) the front legs have begun to splay out and there is a bow in the table top where there is considerable weight placed on the desk from sitting at and leaning on. I attribute this to the lack of support in the front apron area.

You may want to think about whether or not the apron should run all the way across and the drawer should fit into an opening. Alternatively the stiffness of your top may help to resolve this as long as the frame is pulled tight to the top. I believe this may also be a contributing factor on my desk because it looks like the top may be a (very nicely) veneered top but on a less than stiff substrate - possibly particleboard which was common in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

croessler said:


> *A Half Step Forward, This is starting to sound like a square dance......*
> 
> Exploration in drawer design….
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve! Actually I plan on using metal z-clips all the way around; I think this should take care of this issue with the apron separating. My only issue with using and inset drawer design was the drawer would end up being so shallow as to be nearly useless. The design limitations for the aprons and drawer came from the fact that I am using stock I have on hand.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

croessler said:


> *A Half Step Forward, This is starting to sound like a square dance......*
> 
> Exploration in drawer design….
> 
> ...


I understand, Chris. It's always more challenging to reuse what you already have on hand. I suppose the other thing which may help are your corner blocks which would add stiffness to the legs and help them from spreading in the way which my desk has. I believe I may have some loose mortise/tenon joints on the legs which are also contributing - though I don't know which came first - and I may not have corner blocks. I'll have to check when I am at home.

I wonder if the Sketchup sketchyPhysics plugin would help to model potential areas of too much flex. I've never really explored the plugin in that much detail.


----------

